
Ask HN: Who Is Starting a Startup? (August 2020) - kunle
Please state the problem you&#x27;re solving, the team you have, the stage you&#x27;re in (bootstrapped, pre-seed, seed, series A, B, etc), and whether you&#x27;re pre or post revenue.
Please only post if you are one of the founding team. Only one post per company<p>Also include some detail on anything you need help with (finding customers, finding cofounders, technology, legal, operations, sales, investors etc).<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to posts to complain about something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in helping!
======
billconan
[https://collov.com](https://collov.com) is an AI design driven e-commerce. We
try to apply AI to the interior design process, to make it cheaper and faster.

The revenue comes from furniture sales driven by our designs.

We have some revenues already. we need help in finding customers and
technologies (slam, image stitching)

~~~
giantg2
Cool. Thanks for sharing.

------
giantg2
I have an LLC set up and I'm brainstorming ideas. Probably won't turn into
anything, but I can dream.

Are there other people out there like this, or do most people start out with
an idea?

